# IELTS test reference number



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

I need some guidance on "TEST REFERENCE NUMBER" while is required while filing for 190 visa. Searched the forum but did not got the clarity .

Is it the "TEST REPORT FORM NUMBER" which is on the IELTS score report?
or 
Is it the "IELTS REFERENCE NUMBER" which is on the IELTS test confirmation email?

Thanks,
J.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

The first option - the one on IELTS report


----------



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> The first option - the one on IELTS report


Thanks Alnaibii for your answer.

I have used "IELTS REFERENCE NUMBER" on my EOI, because I did not know. 

Do you think that using "TEST REPORT FORM NUMBER" while filing for 190 would be ok? or there could be some problem?

J.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You have to use the number on the results sheet, as DIBP can check online the results based on that number.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jack1010 said:


> Thanks Alnaibii for your answer.
> 
> I have used "IELTS REFERENCE NUMBER" on my EOI, because I did not know.
> 
> ...


Why don't you update your EOI with TRF number now if you have it?

Test reference number is not entertained and it will result in confusion and sometime even a negative decision when one is asked to fill TRF.

You have to quote ONLY TRF number everywhere and not receipt or reference number. They have online tool to check your genuineness through 18 digit TRF number only and not anything else.


----------



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Why don't you update your EOI with TRF number now if you have it?
> 
> Test reference number is not entertained and it will result in confusion and sometime even a negative decision when one is asked to fill TRF.
> 
> You have to quote ONLY TRF number everywhere and not receipt or reference number. They have online tool to check your genuineness through 18 digit TRF number only and not anything else.


I used "IELTS REFERENCE NUMBER" in my EOI and have already got an invitation.

Is there any way to correct this now when I am filing for 190? :help:
Would giving CO advance notice would help?


Appreciate your response,
J.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jack1010 said:


> I used "IELTS REFERENCE NUMBER" in my EOI and have already got an invitation.
> 
> Is there any way to correct this now when I am filing for 190? :help:
> Would giving CO advance notice would help?
> ...


I am not sure, but yes, it is always wise to bring your mistake into their notice, else if they find it, then it may go negatively. Better you convey your CO once you know your CO.

And I remember just now and realize that, I did a mistake in EOI about my IELTS date. I put the second last attempt's date rather than my final attempt date. However TRF and scores all are correct. I never realized this, but in this case, it is just a typo, date doesn't matter much as they can verify ONLY through the TRF number. But I think in your case also, even if they put the reference number of yours, it won't go to any result page when they check your score. So it might not be an issue (Most likely). It is only an issue if you give other's TRF haha. In that case, I am confident that the grant will be rejected and banned completely for further applying to Australia. (At least for 3 years I think or permanently).

But your case seems not that complicated at all. Better let your CO know your small mistake. Nothing big error here.

Best regards,
JR


----------

